# Members Photos - can I use some?



## Andy D (16 Nov 2013)

Hi All,

Following on from the thread about UKAPS branded products one suggestion was for a calendar. Personally I would love to have a calendar featuring 12 stunning scapes from UKAPS members (I'm sure I could fill one just from George alone!  ) so I was wondering if some of you kind souls would let me use some of your pictures. For example, entries for IAPLC this year or previous years, so that I could put a calendar together. 

If you wouldn't mind could you send me a copy of the picture? I could get it from the site but I am sure your own files will have a better resolution. You can PM me and I'll give you my email address.

If anyone else is also interested I can probably order more copies at the same time too.

Thanks in advance.

Andy


----------



## Ian Holdich (16 Nov 2013)

It'd probably be easier to ask the people whose pictures you want to use.


----------



## Andy D (16 Nov 2013)

Yeah you are probably right but there are so many to choose from I thought I would see if there were volunteers first.


----------



## tim (16 Nov 2013)

You can have mine Andy there rubbish and I don't want them


----------



## Andy D (16 Nov 2013)

Thanks Tim. PM sent.


----------



## aliclarke86 (17 Nov 2013)

I would pay for this


----------



## foxfish (17 Nov 2013)

I think there should be a yearly poll for the best 12 scapes based on forums members work.?
The resulting winners would be featured in a yearly calendar that is sold to help fund the forum itself.... rather have a calendar than a T shirt personally. 
The poll would have to take place in the summer to give time to produce the calendar for Christmas, there could be a cyber addition too, sold as an app.


----------



## Andy D (17 Nov 2013)

foxfish said:


> I think there should be a yearly poll for the best 12 scapes based on forums members work.?
> The resulting winners would be featured in a yearly calendar that is sold to help fund the forum itself.... rather have a calendar than a T shirt personally.
> The poll would have to take place in the summer to give time to produce the calendar for Christmas, there could be a cyber addition too, sold as an app.



Great idea!

C'mon people, don't be shy! 

Tim, many thanks for the photos. Second one was definitely better. Nice scape by the way!


----------



## sa80mark (17 Nov 2013)

Damn fine idea foxfish


----------



## wijnands (19 Nov 2013)

I'm not much of a scaper, just a fishkeeper. However... with non-profit usage of my pictures I'm usually OK if people send me a copy of whatever they use it for. I'm sure many people here will be fine with their pics being used if you credit them and send them a calendar.


----------



## Alastair (19 Nov 2013)

wijnands said:


> I'm not much of a scaper, just a fishkeeper. However... with non-profit usage of my pictures I'm usually OK if people send me a copy of whatever they use it for. I'm sure many people here will be fine with their pics being used if you credit them and send them a calendar.


Couldn't agree more. It's not for mass production of aqua scaping calenders id it???


----------



## Andy D (19 Nov 2013)

Alastair said:


> Couldn't agree more. It's not for mass production of aqua scaping calenders id it???


 Nah, just for my own personal use. I usually use a Gardeners World calendar I get free with the mag so I would be nice to look at something far more appealing.
A brief look at Photobox give a price of about £10 for a calendar. So if anyone else wanted one then I am sure it could be arranged. Not many pics yet though....


----------



## Andy D (19 Nov 2013)

To be fair I could just use any picture I can find on this site or web in general but I am not that kinda guy and would only use pictures people volunteer.


----------



## Andy D (19 Nov 2013)

wijnands said:


> I'm not much of a scaper, just a fishkeeper. However... with non-profit usage of my pictures I'm usually OK if people send me a copy of whatever they use it for. I'm sure many people here will be fine with their pics being used if you credit them and send them a calendar.


 
Good idea but at £10 a pop I cannot afford to send a calendar for use of a photo.


----------

